# Gambian Info for Future Reference...



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried googling this but I get nothing but information sites... I have already read most of that information lol. Are Giant Gambians still illegal in Pennsylvania? I heard they were made legal again in 2008 after the monkeybox outbreak ended? (Pardon, could be wrong.) If they are legal ...I am trying to locate a breeder near me or a place that would possibly ship, if they do such a thing? I am not even sure where to start looking when the time is right. I was thinking maybe posting to craigslist, I could get someone to notice my post. :3 Any info would be appreciated. <3

Pennsylvania, located near Easton, if that matters :3









In my imagination... this guy in the picture looks like a tough guy, but loves his rat  How could you not love those buggers? :3​


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I scoped out google and couldn't find much either, but I am very curious, as a PA resident myself. 
I think the best bet as to finding out if they are legal is to call the game and wildlife board, i think they deal with things like that. I do know that the law changes frequently, though.
Once you find out if it's legal to own one, than you can start searching for breeders throughout the US. I imagine that most will ship because it's not like there would be a huge market where they were locally.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to know if these guys get legal status again. They are my friggin DREAM pet!


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

The info online says that the ban on them was lifted in 2008. ;D

As for your individual state laws, I'm not sure.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to burst anyones bubble.....but the fact that the ban was removed so recently and the fact that it's SUCH an exotic animal. The likelihood of finding a breeder in the states is extremely un likely and shipping an animal like that oversees is a terrible idea. I tried looking and found nothing definitive.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

and to add, you might want to check your county or city regulations also. just because the ban may have been lifted in your entire state, does not mean they are not still illegal in your own specific county or city, as they can all have different regulations. i checked into getting an exotic cat once but wasn't able to because although they were legal to own in my state, they were banned from owning in the county i lived in.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

You're not allowed to import them.

But there are breeders in FL.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

lml8787 said:


> and to add, you might want to check your county or city regulations also. just because the ban may have been lifted in your entire state, does not mean they are not still illegal in your own specific county or city, as they can all have different regulations. i checked into getting an exotic cat once but wasn't able to because although they were legal to own in my state, they were banned from owning in the county i lived in.


+1

I live on Long Island JUST outside of Manhattan 5 boroughs. It IS legal to own Ferrets, and Hedgehogs and several exotic animals here. But the 2ed I cross the county line into Queens/Manhattan these things are illegal.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You cannot burst a bubble that has not been blown... I figured that the ban being lifted only two years ago that it might pose as difficult to find a close breeder, but it is not out of the realm of reason to find someone that would be willing to drive or willing to ship across states. I did not mean shipping from oversea's, since that would be mucho bucks and I don't feel it safe to purchase a creature from another country with all the diseases and problems that can come with animals from other countries. Which is why I asked for useful information here, thank you. 

I am planning on contacting some wildlife boards near me and see what they have to say and maybe offer more information about what I am looking for.

Thanks for the useful information :3


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> You're not allowed to import them.
> 
> But there are breeders in FL.


Private ownership is actually illegal in Florida because they have become an invasive species down in the Keys. :-\ I would presume that would apply to breeders as well.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you sure? That was the only place I could find a breeder!

Well, there's one somewhere around Washington, too.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

[/quote]

Private ownership is actually illegal in Florida because they have become an invasive species down in the Keys. :-\ I would presume that would apply to breeders as well.
[/quote]

That means you can go trap them and tame them or breed from these? I hope the forum keeps us updated on these rats, maybe get aspecial forum on here for them.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Private ownership is actually illegal in Florida because they have become an invasive species down in the Keys. :-\ I would presume that would apply to breeders as well.
[/quote]

That means you can go trap them and tame them or breed from these? I hope the forum keeps us updated on these rats, maybe get aspecial forum on here for them.
[/quote]


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

No one finds it a bad idea to own these critters? Just becasue they are cute and rats and blah blah doesnt mean you should own them and have them in your house! Why do so many people insist on trying to domesticate every wild animal thats cute! Its not a smart idea. Im so confused right now.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't see any reason why it's a bad idea to own one, if you can take care of it properly. 

Anyone could say the same thing to you, about virtually any other animal that has ever been kept for a pet.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

i think its mad that something so common over here like a ferret can be illegal in other places i am getting a pouched rat in about 7 months and have just ot an african pgmy hedgehog they are quite easy to get over here (uk)


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

It's also illegal to pick up feathers from any song birds, certain water birds, and any birds of prey in the US. We have some really stupid laws regarding animals and wild life.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> No one finds it a bad idea to own these critters? Just becasue they are cute and rats and blah blah doesnt mean you should own them and have them in your house! Why do so many people insist on trying to domesticate every wild animal thats cute! Its not a smart idea. Im so confused right now.


At one point every animal was wild and since then has been domesticated. Even your pet rats that you have in your home, in a cage were once wild animals, but there is not a problem with that? Your cat, your dog, your ferret, whatever animal you owned(Not your direct pet, but way down the family tree, there was a starter that was wild) once had its place in the wild and was taken for whatever reason, be it for farming, company, protection or pets like rodents :3 I do not see anything wrong with purchasing one from a breeder, if possible in my state. :3


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Are you sure? That was the only place I could find a breeder!
> 
> Well, there's one somewhere around Washington, too.


Yep, positive. Probably any breeders around here have gone into hiding. That means no pouched ratties for me. :-\



Rhasputin said:


> I don't see any reason why it's a bad idea to own one, if you can take care of it properly.
> 
> Anyone could say the same thing to you, about virtually any other animal that has ever been kept for a pet.


The main reason here is because I believe the story is that a few DID escape (or were released... who knows...) from a breeder in Grassy Key. Well... they're thriving down in the Keys and are a major threat to both the environment and Florida wildlife. So they were made illegal to own and are being eradicated.

It basically boils down to poor pet ownership. Leave it to people to muck things up.


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

begoodtoanimals said:


> That means you can go trap them and tame them or breed from these? I hope the forum keeps us updated on these rats, maybe get aspecial forum on here for them.


No, they are illegal to own (here in Florida, at least). I'm sure there are repercussions if you're caught owning one.


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

sarah19 said:


> i think its mad that something so common over here like a ferret can be illegal in other places i am getting a pouched rat in about 7 months and have just ot an african pgmy hedgehog they are quite easy to get over here (uk)


Oh man... don't get me started on ferrets. Ferrets aren't even wild animals, they can't even survive in the wild! They're just as domesticated as your lap dog... and yet California can't see how dumb they're being.


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> No one finds it a bad idea to own these critters? Just becasue they are cute and rats and blah blah doesnt mean you should own them and have them in your house! Why do so many people insist on trying to domesticate every wild animal thats cute! Its not a smart idea. Im so confused right now.


I'm on the fence about it... while I don't think it's necessarily _right_ to domesticate everything, I am extremely drawn to exotic pets. It's a touchy subject and everyone is going to have a different view.


----------



## VacantEyes (Dec 16, 2010)

Just a quick addition to this. I live in the UK so can't help with locating one etc, but a friend of mine has two of these, and they're very... interesting pets.

They're not domesticated, but all of the ones I've seen in this country have been partially hand reared, so they're not tame like normal rats, but they're more accepting of humans. My friend's pair are female, and the breeder told him that males just cannot be kept together. The cage he has is also a problem, as their teeth chew through pretty much everything you can buy for most rodents.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a degree dealing with wildlife so I understand how wild animals became domestiv but these animals are still at the point that its like saying having a tiger is ok if you know how to take of it. I think they are really cool animals but am completly unsure if they should be aloud as pets. Just becasue they are small and cute doesnt mean anything in my opinion versus a big animal.


----------



## VacantEyes (Dec 16, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> I have a degree dealing with wildlife so I understand how wild animals became domestiv but these animals are still at the point that its like saying having a tiger is ok if you know how to take of it. I think they are really cool animals but am completly unsure if they should be aloud as pets. Just becasue they are small and cute doesnt mean anything in my opinion versus a big animal.



I agree with that in a sense. I think that maybe ownership should be restricted.. perhaps by placing them on the DWA list in the UK? They need different care to domesticated rats, and I think having them available to buy without restriction can give the impression that they make good pets.

It's funny, these are wild animals in some countries, and people in other countries love them.. but I don't know any rat keepers that would ever be tempted by a wild rat - which is really the same thing?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

VacantEyes said:


> AMJ087 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a degree dealing with wildlife so I understand how wild animals became domestiv but these animals are still at the point that its like saying having a tiger is ok if you know how to take of it. I think they are really cool animals but am completly unsure if they should be aloud as pets. Just becasue they are small and cute doesnt mean anything in my opinion versus a big animal.
> ...


I have a GPR, Atlas, and although I was expecting everything I have gotten with him, they are not like a domestic rat. Luckily, I have had experience hand raising a wild rat to the point where she was completely happy to be handled by me - and it took a LOT of work and Atlas is very much the same.

They are larger so his teeth hurt even when just play grooming me (and I am used to bad bites from rats) which would put most people off. He is very strong, too - you can't hold him if he doesn't want to be held. They test their boundaries constantly. They are noisy (SO loud!) and so much more intelligent than domestic rats. I wouldn't recommend them as pets unless you have a lot of time to raise them right, the money to do so and the experience behind you to help you follow through.

Unfortunately, even in the UK these rats are the "cool" pets that are now being left neglected by owners that think they can handle the pet but can't. And once these rats are unsocialised, there is no going back because they are not domestic creatures, they have their wild instincts still. Atlas is only so good because he came from an excellent breeder, he's naturally laid back and he and I formed an instant bond. It's not always like that like domestics have taught most of us.

To anyone who is looking to get one, from a voice of experience I would say seriously think about it first. I'm only a few weeks in and already have to put 3-4 hours every day into his play/training. It's not easy and if it goes wrong it's not fair on the GPR that's stuck in a cage for the rest of their life


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Ration. Im glad someone has experience with them and is totally honest about their experiences. This is the only way people will every realize the truth about trying to keep some animals as pets is by others sharing their experiences and not being affraid to to comment on the bad as well.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I don't regret one second of getting Atlas and I love him to bits but he's not your average personality. I will just never advocate these as commercial pets as they are very specialised animals


----------

